#ubuntu-au 2011-07-25
<gorilla> Who's a moderator for the Ubuntu-Au mailing list?
<elky> head_victim, myself and dns53.
<elky> we can't delete messages though, and you don't need one of us to be the one to tell a conversation to stop.
<gorilla> elky: I was curious.
<gorilla> The concept of deleting emails after they have been sent is off. Kind of works with Exchange servers but only if your client handles the recall message propewrly.
<gorilla> s/off/odd/
<bradm> Exchange recall messages to mailing lists are fun
<gorilla> bradm: even internally they can be fun, especially if it's an email that was sensitive... quick send it to the printers before it gets deleted. :-P I didn't, others did though.
<bradm> yeah, it always makes people think, "Now, what was in that email that they didn't want me to see"
<gorilla> Yep. It tends to be even more intriguing when there was no attachment.
<blahdeblah> Just upgraded my first system to natty
<blahdeblah> Ugh - how do you stop the dock thingy from disappearing like that?
<blahdeblah> Drives me crazy
<blahdeblah> And let me guess - workrave is no longer supported in the notification area...
<blahdeblah> Wow.  The more i touch this interface, the more i hate it.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: one of these days I'll actually get it on my main machine.
<head_victim> I'm probably going to wait until 12.04 so it's a little more customisable though.
<blahdeblah> They've made a lot of UI choices that i think are pretty lame.
<blahdeblah> Almost makes me want to learn FreeBSD just so i can be a bit more retro.
<head_victim> I don't mind it, the first thing I do though is make the side thingy (technical name there) as small as it will go for each icon.
<head_victim> So that it takes up less space and lets me show a few more things.
<head_victim> I use conky for most of my status things anyway so panel applets aren't a big thing to me.
<head_victim> And on that note, I have to be awake at 4am again so I'll bid you farewell.
<blahdeblah> later, head_victim
<blahdeblah> Anyone else know how to make the dock smaller and non-disappearing under natty?
<elky> install ccsm, unity settings are a compiz plugin
<blahdeblah> just found that in the help
<blahdeblah> how can they not install that by default?
 * elky shrugs
 * blahdeblah thinks he'll probably shrug all the way to Debian
<elky> bye then
<elky> i really have no patience for that attitude
<gorilla> yep, it'
<gorilla> s not helful.
<gorilla> helpful rather.
<blahdeblah> gorilla: You're leaving it wide open for a pun right there. ;-)
<blahdeblah> If my reading of the help is correct, there is no way to keep the panel visible
<blahdeblah> Is that correct?
<elky> i don't know. my colleague appears to have it visible all the time
<elky> i don't know how he did it
<blahdeblah> I just did something that causes it only to disappear when there is a maximised app
<blahdeblah> But i have no idea how
<elky> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35963/how-to-make-the-unity-launcher-always-visible
<gorilla> elky: nice resource.
<blahdeblah> thanks elky
<blahdeblah> Anyone know what "flip up" in the "desktop wall" plugin does?
<blahdeblah> I just changed a setting and it tells me that there's a conflict
<elky> dunno, but from googling, i think it's the thing that shows the 4 desktops zoomed out
<sagaci> expo
<blahdeblah> I think we need to have a community event for training people on unity
<blahdeblah> This desktop makes me feel like i'm a newbie again
<sagaci> :D
<blahdeblah> Call me a grumpy old man, but IMO an interface is an improvement if it makes you feel like you're an expert quickly.  Unity makes me feel like i'm a newbie quickly.  Not a good feeling.
<blahdeblah> Glad i did this on my old test laptop first.  My main laptop is sticking with LTS for now.
<blahdeblah> Night folks.
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-26
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to append filename and contents next and then redirect to a file ?
<kaushal> for example cat filename > newfile
<kaushal> but that would just redirect contents only
<kaushal> i need filename appearing first and then contents in newfile
<sagaci> ah nice, lubuntu finally on the cdimage.ubuntu.com list
<head_victim> sagaci: looking good hey, can't wait for the alternates
<head_victim> bradm: ping
<head_victim> Not sure if it's useful or not but it appears those getting email digests from the mailing lists don't have that phishing error. I'm assuming it's due to who the mail is coming from (the list rather than the individuals) but wanted to let you know in case it was useful.
<bradm> head_victim: that is interesting, ta
<head_victim> bradm: no worries, I'm not set up for digests anywhere but I can request others for headers if that would be useful.
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-27
<bradm> head_victim: headers could be interesting if you can get them
<head_victim> Request sent.
<bradm> head_victim: ta
<head_victim> bradm: I'll pastebin and then email those on the RT ticket with a link?
<bradm> head_victim: sure, that works
<head_victim> Actually, this isn't new information is it? It's not gmail sending this mail it's lists.ubuntu.com which we've never had a problem with. I've only just picked up on that from the header.
<gorilla> head_victim: btw, your email about the lack of phishing warning for mail list digests would be correct. :-)
<bradm> head_victim: mmm, having the headers could help
<head_victim> gorilla: nice to know I'm slowly not sounding quite as silly when talking about technical items
<gorilla> head_victim: A lot of people get email wrong. different ports for sending and "receiving" at least from the user's PoV.
<head_victim> gorilla: like a series of tubes ;)
<gorilla> head_victim: yes, and you need to be careful of the size of the truck that you send down the tube, especially when it comes to email as the receiver may not have a loading dock sufficently big enough for the email. Have I bent the analogy enoughj?
<gorilla> enough*?
<head_victim> Hah well if you REALLY want to stretch the analogy there is always the good old faithful http://www.google.com/tisp/
<gorilla> head_victim: well there are some things that can't be polished.
 * gorilla is amazed that google still has their TISP details online, perhaps it can't be flushed from their cache.
<sagaci> anyone around that can help me restart X without rebooting or logging out
<sagaci> meh, i'll just reboot
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-28
<alvwil87> Hi there, does anybody know how I can download embedded video clips from the Internet. Is there are program I can use which will do this for me?
<alvwil87> Does anybody know of any LUG's in SA?
<gorilla> alvwil87: LinuxSA is still fairly active.
<alvwil87> Ok, do you know if they have a website?
<gorilla> alvwil87: www.linuxsa.org.au (google would have told you also)
<alvwil87> by that you mean you would prefer me to google the question?
<gorilla> alvwil87: sorry. I have had a rought day, didn't mean to be negative.
<alvwil87> thank you anyway :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-29
<gorilla> Does anyone know if Victoria is getting involved in SFD this year?
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Hay
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-30
<bwright_> Hello
<dns53> hey
<sagaci> hi
<bwright_> Hey PSK mixed WPA 1 2 TKIP AES how do I get that to work on ubuntu?
<head_victim> fabricator4: do you have any specific contacts with those you listed on the mailing list or was that just a google search?
<head_victim> fabricator4: well I have to head out, if you do have any contacts with those by all means ask away, even if you don't, feel free to suss them out if they'd be interested.
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-31
<vostro> anyone in
<gorilla> vostro: Nope, anyone is not here.
<sagaci> ...
<sagaci> head_victim, schweet - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165749
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-23
<ScottHarrison> Hi all :)
<jaddi27> Hi ScottHarrison 
<ScottHarrison> I never realised there was an au channel until I found out about alis.
<ScottHarrison> So pretty glad to have found it.
<jaddi27> Welcome to the channel!
<jaddi27> We have #ubuntu-au for main discussion (logged), and #ubuntu-au-chat for off-topic talk
<ScottHarrison> is it fairly active? I guess it's getting a bit late now.
<jaddi27> but you will find this channel to be more used
<jaddi27> I think it has been a bit quieter over the past few weeks because people have been quite busy
<jaddi27> but we normally have quite a few people in here, and someone should reply to any questions asked
<ScottHarrison> are the participants here mostly general ubuntu users, or mostly developers?
<jaddi27> mostly general users
<jaddi27> but we have a couple of developers in here I think
<jaddi27> Have you been using ubuntu for a while?
<jaddi27> welcome back after the split
<ScottHarrison> whoah...
<ScottHarrison> that was odd, I just watched a dozen people drop off here and like 900 from #ubuntu
<sagaci> !netsplit
<lubotu2> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jaddi27> yep, i think a server just went out
<ScottHarrison> ah ok, I'm on irc.ubuntu.com so those that dropped off must have been on another server
<jaddi27> I think you were one of the ones affected, which is why you went off for a bit
<ScottHarrison> anyway, in response to your question, I've used ubuntu on and off since 10.04. I prefer ubuntu over windows and run it almost exclusively at home but at work I use windows.
<ScottHarrison> I saw you drop off, whilst I remained... You saw the same but vice versa... We were both affected in the sense that we couldn't see each other anymore because our servers stopped talking to each other.
<jaddi27> yes
<ScottHarrison> how about yourself? have you used ubuntu for very long?
<jaddi27> I have been using Ubuntu since 6.06 (or 5.10 - i can't remember which), and have been using it full time for the past two years (since uni started)
<jaddi27> however I have just changed to a macbook air, so i unfortunately am not using it as much at the moment
<ScottHarrison> I wish I could use ubuntu more at work... I work for an IT solutions company, so we support various local businesses. They almost all use windows for everything.
<jaddi27> yeah, most businesses do. I could use it at work (for software development), but use Windows due to needing to test websites in chrome on windows
<jaddi27> where are you located?
<ScottHarrison> my company is growing, so we're hoping to one day have a development department and security analysis department... both of which will have more need for linux systems.
<ScottHarrison> Victoria.
<jaddi27> That sounds quite interesting - security can be quite complex
<ScottHarrison> that's my goal, penetration testing
<jaddi27> I am based in Brisbane
<ScottHarrison> So during the week I'm fixing Windows machines, configuring and maintaining servers... On the weekend, I'm teaching myself programming and learning how to break the same systems. lol
<jaddi27> another netsplit
<jaddi27> some server is not working well tonight
<ScottHarrison> jaddi27, I'm going to head to bed. Nice speaking to you. I'll be on here most nights, now that I know about it.
<jaddi27> Nice to meet you also. Hopefully there will be more people on for you to meet over the next few nights
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-24
<ScottHarrison> hi all
<chu> Hey ScottHarrison 
<ScottHarrison> I'm about to use ecryptfs to encrypt my /home, which is located on a 2nd physical drive. anybody have any tips before I start?
<ScottHarrison> I also use an external hdd to backup /home on a frequent basis, will /home becoming encrypted all of a sudden create any issues for my backup drive?
<md_5> lame..
<md_5> I was going to answer
<ScottHarrison> transfer 150GB in under 2 hours? I must say, USB3.0 is worth every cent.
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-26
<ScottHarrison> biggest fail but lesson learned - SHIFT + DEL is DANGEROUS!
<ScottHarrison> guh, frustrated isn't the half of it
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-27
<blahdeblah> OK, so i'm trying to be a good boy and learn how to use Unity properly.  I've played with it for a few days and it's driving me nuts.  Please, tell me if it's possible to: 1. Maximise a window vertically without changing its width, and keeping it in the centre of the screen. 2. Change to a specific workspace from the keyboard? 3. Switch to another window of the same application from the keyboard.
<blahdeblah> 4. Turn off the command box coming up whenever Alt is pressed.
<lifeless> ²
<blahdeblah> Sounds like time for a blog rant.  No one in #ubuntu seems to know either.
<ScottHarrison> hey folks
<ScottHarrison> anyone active?
<dns53> me
<dns53> what's up?
<ScottHarrison> do you know if there's a reliable alternative to silverlight?
<ScottHarrison> I want to listen to the footy on the AFL website but they require radio... I was on Triple M but they can't broadcast the footy online, except from the AFL website. lol!
<dns53> well there is moonlight, it works but the drm might not be cross platform
<ScottHarrison> thanks, ill give it a shot... what a drag
<dns53> how about grandstand?
<ScottHarrison> grandstand?
<dns53> http://blogs.abc.net.au/grandstand/
<dns53> http://www.abc.net.au/res/streaming/audio/windows/grandstand.asx
<dns53> should work in most media players
<dns53> find your local abc channel http://www.abc.net.au/radio/listenlive.htm
<ScottHarrison> thanks, moonlight worked
<ScottHarrison> it's not perfect but it's doing the job.
<ScottHarrison> I think the AFL has somehow contracted the web streaming of AFL games... So, the commercial stations that broadcast footy can only do so through AFL.com.au
<dns53> nothing stopping abc, the android app works fine for audio streams
<ScottHarrison> I tried 774, the Melbourne ABC station... no footy
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-22
<hot_wheelz> hi guys how are we doing?
<jea> hi hot_wheelz 
<noskcaj> hey hot_wheelz
<jea> noskcaj: were you here for the meeting that didn't happen last night?
<noskcaj> jea, no. I'm normally off the computer by meeting time. 
<jea> ok, that is fine
<noskcaj> I'll try and attend the next meeting. when is it?
<jea> meetings are on the 2nd sunday of each month, at 8pm
<jea> doesn't matter if you are not around, just wanted to check if you were waiting for it or not
<noskcaj> ok
<hot_wheelz> i'll also try and be  here for that
 * noskcaj resumes trying to find proof he is the (current) youngest ubuntu member
<jea> While you are both here, I may as well updated you guys
<jea> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Jul 22 09:49:28 2013 UTC.  The chair is jea. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jea> July 2013 Team Meeting
<jea> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/617/detail/
<jea> #topic Brisbane Ubuntu Session
<jea> I will be running an ubuntu information session at my University (University of Queensland) in the next couple of weeks
<hot_wheelz> hey wy017 
<jea> evening wy017 
<jea> I have received a conference pack, which I will use to promote Ubuntu at the event
<jea> Anyone is invited, and I will post more updates with timing as I know it
<wy017> hello all,
<jea> Event details: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/2456-beginning-with-ubuntu/
<jea> (time subject to change)
<noskcaj> I know i cannot attend. Would you like me to host one at UNE some time?
<jea> Any events we can run would be good
<jea> Are you normally at UNE, noskcaj?
<noskcaj> jea, no, i'm too young for that (14). University of New England
<jea> that is what I thought
<wy017> still having problem with the keyboard layout on Asus A46CM. Anyone has a solution? I'm new to ubuntu btw :)
<jea> Certainly when you get to uni, it would be something you could look at doing
<noskcaj> wy017, Try #ubuntu 
<hot_wheelz> jea wy017 is a mate of of mine and i am assisting him in becoming a member of ubuntu-au 
<jea> wy017: We can try to help, but for that particular issue, you might find more help in #ubuntu as noskcaj suggested
<jea> Welcome wy017 to Ubuntu Australia
<noskcaj> Welcome wy017 
<wy017> Thanks all. I will post a request over there. Thank you, glad to be here
<hot_wheelz> he has an issue with hotkeys on a ASUS A46CM-WX094D we trying to sort out 
<hot_wheelz> not sure if it's a mapping issue or not
<hot_wheelz> any ideas?
<noskcaj> jea, one small thing on the loco.ubuntu page you have up. Should it be "installation DVDs" rather than CDs?
<jea> Yes, it should. Shows how long it is since I got an installation disc
<jea> noskcaj: fixed now
<noskcaj> :)
<jea> Well that is all I have to report on that for now. Keep an eye out for more details in the next couple of weeks
<jea> I don't think jellyware is around for his local cd update, so we will hold that for next time
<jea> #topic Local CD shipping
<jea> I guess a reminder that you can get DVDs through http://www.ubuntu.net.au
<jea> They are made by jellyware, and sent out for a small fee to cover shipping
<jea> Thanks for coming to the impromptu make-up meeting
<jea> Next meeting will be on August 11, 2013 at 8pm AEST
<jea> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Jul 22 10:06:58 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2013/ubuntu-au.2013-07-22-09.49.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2013/ubuntu-au.2013-07-22-09.49.html
<noskcaj> You might want to delete references to the .org.au website sine the .net looks far better
<jea> the .net.au website is not a centrally controlled site
<jea> it is purely for shipping dvds, and is a third party service
<noskcaj> oh. Then is there a way to make the .org.au site active again (e.g. meeting logs)
<jea> you mean add content to it?
<jea> I can certainly get on to that
<jea> wy017: what is the issue you are having? 
<jea> I see there is not too much help forthcoming on #ubuntu
<noskcaj> jea, yeah, content and maybe a better theme.
<jea> the theme is mimicing the Ubuntu.com theme
<jea> It should be updated a bit
<wy017> Hi jea, the hotkey isn't working. For example the mute button doesn't work as it should be. I believe I still in the generic keyboard setting (US keyboard). I try to change it to different setting but it doesn't work as well.
<jea> hmm, ok
<jea> laptop hotkeys can be hard to get working, because each keyboard has a different setup
<wy017> Is there anyway that I can access the setting and designated each keys to suit my keyboard layout? or Do I need a specific Linux driver to be installed in order to make the keyboards work as I would like to?
<jea> there most likely won't be a driver specifically for it
<hot_wheelz> jea it's more mapping right?
<jea> I think so
<hot_wheelz> wy017 tell jea what you told me about the other asus model
<jea> normally I would suggest looking at the forums, but they are offline at the moment
<hot_wheelz> they are usually a good source of info
<noskcaj> askubuntu is a good replacement to the forums
<wy017> I found out a list of certified Asus model for Ubuntu.
<wy017> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Asus/
<wy017> However the model I have isn't in the list
<jea> not all models will be on the list
<wy017> I believe that if somehow I can try to use one of the driver, it might work since all the keyboard layout of all Asus product is similar to one of another
<jea> yes, that is true
<jea> Usually it is loaded automatically if the device is detected
<jea> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<wy017> Hi Jea, 13.04
<jea> and it is all up to date?
<jea> because generally as you get newer kernels, you get more supported
<wy017> I believe it's all up to date
<hot_wheelz> jea, the system is running 3.8.0-26
<jea> that sounds pretty new. I can't remember what is up to date though
<hot_wheelz> it's the latest   pushed by  ubuntu
<jea> ok
<hot_wheelz> it was built and fully updated on Sunday
<jea> that should be fine
<hot_wheelz> jea,  any ideas  you can let me know i will pass them on 
<jea> hot_wheelz: where in Aus are you located?
<hot_wheelz> why? just curious
<jea> this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63734/how-to-use-enable-fn-keys-to-adjust-volume-at-my-asus-laptop
<jea> just wondering where people are, to sort of keep track of where our members come from
<hot_wheelz> We are both Vic based
<hot_wheelz> thanks mate i'll pass it on
<jea> cool
<hot_wheelz> thanks again talk soon
<jea> ok
<jea> noskcaj: I have adjusted the look a bit
<jea> content can be done by anyone with permissions, which I can give to you if you would like
<noskcaj> I'm running 13.10, mostly because i'm stupid though
<jea> that was in relation to the website
<hot_wheelz> jea, 
<jea> yep
<hot_wheelz> how old was that article you sent me I could n't tell
<jea> um, not sure
<jea> ah, from 2011
<jea> a bit old
<hot_wheelz> because it stated that the fix had be to be applied after each kernel update  until a real fix was included  so it had me wondering that's all 
<hot_wheelz> we'll give it a shot anyway 
<jea> give it a shot, but it should be in the kernel by now
<jea> how old is the laptop?
<hot_wheelz> not entirely sure it would also be worth raising a report to have patch included right?
<jea> not for that one
<hot_wheelz> i too  would have also thought it be included by now but clearly not
<jea> it is possible that for a new laptop, there might be subtle differences that have not come through yet
<jea> *not been fixed in kernel yet
<hot_wheelz> i'll keep you posted
<jea> ok
<jared> jea: so the conf pack arrived?
<jea> yes, it arrived today
<jea> much quicker than expected
<jared> Yeah I was going to say that was quick
<jea> It is only Day 1 of this semester, so it can be used as soon as I get the event set up
<jared> I can tell when real uni comes back, the hallways are busier.
<jea> yeah, there would be a big change overnight
<ikt> ubuntu edge
<ikt> wish I had $600 so bad
<Noskcaj> ditto
<ikt> my take on it is that if they get at least 5 million one day, they should be able to get it
<ikt> on first day*
<ikt> because the first day sets the course for the rest of the month
<ikt> and apologies for cutting this convo short I gotta head to sleep
<Noskcaj> ok, good night
<ikt> nights :)
<ikt> ps. good to speak to someone in here for a change :D
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-24
<jared> Anyone have an opinion on services like lastpass?
<jea> I use lastpass, and like it a lot
<jared> I have to admit I just don't know enough about security to really understand the pros and cons
<jea> I guess with any service there is a potential for security problems
<jea> but I trust lastpass enough to use it
<jea> mainly because they seem to have a few bigger players using them
<jared> To me, the tldr version is lastpass allows greater security as long as the account isn't breached, not using it means I'm currently using passwords that are not as strong as they could be.
<jea> that sums it up fairly well
<Noskcaj> I use the same password for everything, mostly because i have nothing that i'm worried about losing
<Noskcaj> but password programs seem to be legit
<md_5> I use lastpass
<md_5> just randomgen passwords for everything now
<jared> Hmm, I'm just wondering how much of a pain it would be on a system I can't install their software on.
<jea> jared: on such systems, you can log in to their site, and copy the password
<ikt> new ubuntu edge options
<ikt> anyone have $675 they can lend me :P
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-25
<blahdeblah> I trust everyone heard about the Ubuntu Forum compromise by now?  Make sure you change your password (and any others that matched it), and be on the lookout for phishing scams that ask you to enter your Ubuntu forums user id.
<bradm> honest, we're working on getting it back up! :)
<jared> blahdeblah & bradm - do eithe rof oyu have thoughts on service slike lastpass? This breach has me considering but I'm not sure enough either way to make a decision
<bradm> jared: I use keepassx myself for some stuff
<jared> I'm smart enough to use 2 factor on everythingi that has it but yeah, to me if I don't use it I don't have strong passwords, if I do use it if they get in they get everything.
<jared> So not quite sure
<bradm> anything that lets you use different passwords everywhere would have to be an improvement
<bradm> I can't comment specifically on lastpass, I don't use it myself
<bradm> but there's no reason you can't store the KeePassX db on, say, UbuntuOne's filesharing..
<jared> bradm: I'm locked down on my work laptop which I use for Uni daily
<jared> Was considering the yubikey option with lastpass
<bradm> thats probably not a bad way to go
<jared> And then on the phone I just have to use their special browser for "secure" stuff and chrome for all the stuff I don't log in for
<jared> And just make sure I set up the master password as secure as possible
<bradm> pwgen -s with as large a size as you can remember isn't a terrible way to go..
<jared> Nah the idea is you don't remember your master, you only use it when you change stuff
<jared> Write it on a piece of paper and store it in a safe/drawer
<bradm> uh, so people can access your passwords without authenticating?
<jared> Sounds like I haven't thought this through
<jared> Got myself a bit confused when reading up perhaps I haven't unconfused myself yet
<bradm> with keepass it has a master password you have to enter when you open the db
<bradm> I thought lastpass was similar
<jared> Ah yeah, ignore me
<jared> I was getting a few different services intermingled
<jared> I guess 12 - 16 should be ok
<jared> I find much over that gets difficult
<jared> Handy that the s4 has a numbers row on the main keyboard for this sort of thing
<bradm> yeah, that should be plenty
<jared> Apparently lastpass had one breach 2 years ago but stated as long as the masterpass was secure (not dictionary, etc) then no issues due to the fact they don't get any unencrypted data
<bradm> depends on how its encrypted
<bradm> the forums didn't have passwords in plain text, but that doesn't stop people complaining :)
<jared> I'm not overly concerned about the forum one, but it did make me rethink what the process I use for choosing password
<bradm> I mean, there's encryption, and there's encryption.
<bradm> rot13 could be called encryption, but I'd hardly call it secure
<jared> I'm far from expert but the lastpass stuff is described at https://lastpass.com/whylastpass_technology.php if that helps. The problem I have is that I don't know enough to see if I'm being convinced by crappy advertising arguments
<bradm> AES is pretty much considered secure
<bradm> and 256 bit AES would take a long time to crack
<bradm> thats not to say there won't be some new thing found, but you can say that of anything
<jared> bradm: thanks for letting me pick your brain. I'm thinking a lastpass service might be worth it if it means I can ahve independent strong passwords as compared to the weak stuff I formulate if I have to remember them all
<bradm> jared: no worries, I haven't heard anyone say bad things about lastpass really, I'm sure its a fine choice
<jared> Sometimes as a lay user it's hard to cut through the FUD
<blahdeblah> jared: I use Firefox's password safe with a nice long master password for most things. I use a separate browser for banking.
<blahdeblah> I refuse to bank on any mobile device. :-)
<jared> blahdeblah: fair call :)
<blahdeblah> And i use jpilot's password manager (GNU Keyring integration) for generating random passwords, and keeping important stuff.  It's a dead-simple X11 app that doesn't really integrate with anything else, so it's pretty standalone.
<jared> blahdeblah: unfortunately I need something cross platform :/ But nice to know if I ever live the dream on Linux
<blahdeblah> jared: KeePassX is probably a good choice
<jared> blahdeblah: I'll suss that one out, it's come up a few times
<jared> blahdeblah: storing something like that on dropbox with 2 factor auth ruin the security of it all though?
<blahdeblah> I'm not a big fan of dropbox personally, because they keep the private keys themselves
<blahdeblah> But as long as the file is encrypted itself, it's "safe enough"
<jared> I'll have a play with keepassx first and see if that works.
<jared> If I find that doesn't work I guess I'll have a play with lasspass
<blahdeblah> I definitely prefer a local password database to a cloud-based one
<jared> Fair call, I can put it on an SD card for the work laptop
<jared> http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/keepass_portable
<ilja> Hello, would this be a place to ask a question 
<ilja> I have got a thinkpad x230t with a wacom stylus pen.
<ilja> ubuntu 13.04 and everything has been working really good until yesterday.after installing tuxpaint-config 
<ilja> and setting tuxpaint on fullscreen, the stylus pen is totally out of wack.It seems to have a matching point on the left hand of the screen.the further I move away from the the larger the mismatch.Calibrating does not work.
<ilja> The interesting thing is that it works perfectly in the login screen and perfectly in other user accounts.
<ilja> So far all my internet research led nowhere. Has anyone an Idea what I could do to correct the problem?
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-26
<ikt> http://blog.indiegogo.com/2013/07/ubuntu-edge-campaign-smashes-indiegogo-records.html
<ikt> Top 20 Countries by Contribution:
<ikt> 5. Australia
<ikt> we must have a super strong community out there
<ikt> somewhere...
<jared> ikt: we're actually quite a big user and contributer. It's just it's so "normal" that people aren't interested too much in promotion.
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-27
<Noskcaj> the strange moment when the loco team portal isn't localised. https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/en_AU/+translate?show=untranslated
<jea> There is not much in loco.u.c that needs translating, so I haven't been bothered
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Where is the translation script? i've finally worked out how to add scripts to chrome
<jea> oh, um, let me find it
<Noskcaj> thanks
<jea> http://joeladdison.com/stuff/launchpad_translate_batchsize.user.js
<Noskcaj> ty
<jea> http://joeladdison.com/stuff/translation_suggestions_en_au.user.js
<jea> one will open them in batches of 40 instead of 10
<jea> the other will show suggestions for some translations
<jea> just note that not all suggestions are right
<jea> eg. Trash should always become Rubbish Bin
<jea> and we use email, not e-mail
<Noskcaj> One of the XFCE translators is making a script that does all the translating. I'll have a look at it tonight and see how well it works
<jea> I do not want to accept using that at all
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-au 2014-07-24
<rs14> hi :)
<jea> hi
<rs14> first time here… 
<jea> welcome to the Australian Ubuntu IRC channel
<rs14> thank you… is there usually much activity on here?
<jea> Recently there has not been much activity. People have got busier, and haven't been here talking as much
<rs14> I see
<rs14> I attended a seminar of Michael Tellinger's ubuntu/contributionism theory
<rs14> last night
<rs14> very interesting...
<jea> who was running that?
<rs14> Michael Tellinger
<rs14> but it was run by the Global Freedom Movement
<jea> I see
<rs14> goodbye
<jea> That is slightly different to this Ubuntu channel. This is about the Ubuntu operating system
#ubuntu-au 2016-07-30
<Australia> hi room
#ubuntu-au 2020-07-26
<lw> hello
